# 96 735i steering squeaking



## TRIXPD (Dec 17, 2007)

I am having this terribly loud squeak from the front end when turning the steering wheel stationary or driving. When the car just starts out each day i do not hear it until after driving for a while, then it gets worst as it is driven. It is very loud and embarrassing by evening and you can hear the car coming from a distant. It sounds like dry rubber bushing against a shaft. i have searched, oiled and greased as much as i can see in steering column and rack and pinion. It only gets less then back in a few days.


----------

